# How quick do you have to move after getting residence



## karwalr (May 3, 2015)

Hi all

I have just received confirmation of residence which is great but I am confused. The letter states I have 1 year to move otherwise the application will need to be re-applied for.

Does this mean I have to actually move to Canada within the year, or do I just need to visit Canada within the year so I can get these papers stamped by immigration to issue my residence visa? 

Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

The second part of Your second paragraph applies. Keep in mind the 2 out of 5 years rule.


----------



## karwalr (May 3, 2015)

thanks, so I just need to go once at least within 12 months and have to be resident there for at least 2 years after my visa is issued right?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

If you have no plans to live in Canada why did you apply in the first place?


----------



## karwalr (May 3, 2015)

@colchar, I never said I had no plans? I am just enquiring about what happens at each of these time periods so I can plan my move!


----------



## karwalr (May 3, 2015)

Hi guys, can anyone clarify this more? I have contacted the London immigration office on this too but havent received any reply.

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Within one year of havng medicals done you must register at a POE and get your PR status. You may then return to UK, but you must live in Canada for 2 out of 5 years or else your PR will be revoked.


----------



## karwalr (May 3, 2015)

Thanks @Auld Yin

And after 5 years, having lived in Canada for 2.5 years, am I able to return to the UK and retain my Canadian PR?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Applying for a Permanent Resident Card (PR card) - Initial application, replacement or renewal (IMM 5445) 


> Minimum residency obligations
> 
> You must meet the residency obligation to obtain a Permanent Resident Card.
> 
> ...


So after 5 years, they don't start counting from 1 to 5 years again, but it keeps going:
If you are PR for 6 years, you had to be present in Canada for at least 730 days!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

karwalr said:


> @colchar, I never said I had no plans? I am just enquiring about what happens at each of these time periods so I can plan my move!





karwalr said:


> Thanks @Auld Yin
> 
> And after 5 years, having lived in Canada for 2.5 years, am I able to return to the UK and retain my Canadian PR?




Yeah, it really sounds like you want to live here.


----------



## karwalr (May 3, 2015)

@colchar you have no idea of my personal circumstances, so why do you feel you need to comment on this. If you have nothing productive to say, don't say anything.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

karwalr said:


> @colchar you have no idea of my personal circumstances, so why do you feel you need to comment on this. If you have nothing productive to say, don't say anything.


Many of us are offended by Canadians of convenience. You are asking to be allowed to come to my country so, as a Canadian citizen, I have every right to comment.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

colchar said:


> Many of us are offended by Canadians of convenience. You are asking to be allowed to come to my country so, as a Canadian citizen, I have every right to comment.


I fully agree.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

karwalr said:


> @colchar you have no idea of my personal circumstances, so why do you feel you need to comment on this. If you have nothing productive to say, don't say anything.


I too find this attitude offensive. 

When I immigrated to _your_ country (i.e. England), I had to follow the rules set out by your Home Office if I wanted to be allowed to come over (and I can tell you that the Home Office is not nearly as generous to immigrants to the UK as CIC is to new immigrants to Canada), so as a potential new immigrant to _my_ country, I would appreciate it if the same level of respect towards the government and laws of Canada was reciprocated if/when you decide to move.


----------



## Alcat2016 (Jan 6, 2016)

Auld Yin said:


> Within one year of havng medicals done you must register at a POE and get your PR status. You may then return to UK, but you must live in Canada for 2 out of 5 years or else your PR will be revoked.


Good post


----------

